
Musical.ly, the lip-syncing video app, is going to sell for at least $800M - Ravikiran
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/9/16632112/musically-toutiao-sale-800-million-video-app-china
======
dang
We merged most of this thread into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669727).

------
samschooler
To understand this you need to understand that:

1\. This is massive with the tween/teen market. That is why not many people
understand its popularity; you either need to know a tween, or have one as a
kid.

2\. Musical.ly became Vine after Vine shutdown. The content moved from lip-
synced videos to more of a mixure of vine-like videos and lip sync.

As of now Musical.ly is still #58 on the app store. Its hard to say people
aren't using it when its above some large companies on the charts (Linkedin,
Shazam, Dropbox).

Their influencer network is huge as well. Nearly every popular musical.ly star
has some sort of swag from the company. Think about that in the tween's mind:
you're just a normal kid going to your normal middle school with your normal
friends, then a national company wants YOU to be a spokesman for the company.
That is quite literally getting famous for these kids.

~~~
notyourday
Teen/Tween is the probably the dumbest market to target. They have no money,
which means that they are not customers. This entire "Man, they grow up and
they convert" is just amazing voodoo.

~~~
austenallred
Tell that to Justin Bieber and Hannah Montana.

If your kid begs for something they just might get it. The tween market is
valuable and easily influenced.

~~~
notyourday
Your "company" is not Justin Bieber or Hannah Montana. It does not have a
product for them.

